# Please send prayers to my dad, in ICU Burn Center * update - sad news *



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

All I know right now his has badly been burned while lighting a smoke with his oxygen tank on him and hooked up to his face...

We are waiting for him to be transferred to the burn center in Seattle. He lives in Everrett about an hour or so away and this is the best burn center in the area I guess.

Very scared, please send some healthy thoughts or at least calming thoughts out way.

Will keep this updated with any news I get.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Lord ... prayers ....


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Oh no.... prayers headed his way


.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I am SO sorry Klassic. What a terrible thing to happen. Prayers and thoughts coming your way full force from here in Texas that your dad mends well and they keep his pain down. There are some WONDERFUL burn doctors out there now who can help him...prayers that he gets the perfect ones to help him recover <3

I'll be thinking about you all tonight hun. Keep us updated if you can.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's in my thoughts, as are you!!

Hugs!


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh honey I'm so sorry - thinking of you and your family!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry! I hope everything turns out for the best. I'll be praying for your father.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

So sorry. Tons of prayers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that is so awful ! I really feel for you , Sam,. I do hope that he is being cared for the best that is available and when you know more, let us know.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Prayers coming your way & hope no more "smokes" are within his reach.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Sending bunches of prayers and healing thoughts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

God, how scary. 
Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

KS, prayers, thoughts, and well-being wishes to your Dad!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you guys so so much!!

Good news, he is doing much better then I thought initially after getting the phone call and talking to my sister.

Bad news is that I am going to be surprised if the family keeps sneaking him in smokes and that this could very easily happen again and end up much worse.

Thank goodness no one else in the house got hurt as my great neice who is only three weeks old was in the room with my other nieces and nephew and my sister. 

From what I was told this is what happend....

someone had given him a cigaret and all that was left of it was the end and so he stuck close to his face to light and BAM face on fire and Oxygen tank exploded.... 

Now what I don't get with my crazy family is that is didnt understand what happened at first.....ugh

Anyways Thanks again, His face is all wrapped up and he has great doctors.
Ill keep you guys updated


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Glad to hear it was a misunderstanding and not a life threatening situation. Hope he heals quickly from what he just went through.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Glad to hear that he's doing better.

Speedy recovery for him!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Glad to hear he's ok. 
Will keep him in my prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

Yikes!! That is terrible I hope he heals up quickly!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hopefully he heals well inside and out after this incident. It would be a shame to see him ignore such a painful lesson. Prayers sent to you and the rest of your family during the recovery.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, wow, I'm so sorry that I missed this the first time around. Glad to hear that it sounds like he's doing well...considering.

:hug:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Very sorry to hear! I hope he recovers swiftly - and maybe in the meantime learns that smoking and oxygen is a really bad mix!!!!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad that he is doing well. 

Guess that is a health danger from smoking not mentioned!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My ex was renting a second floor to a fellow on oxygen. Ex was adamant that the guy come downstairs to smoke. One day the fellow left the oxygen on, went back upstairs and turned on the gas stove - ka-boom. Ex raced upstairs but the smoke was too thick. The tenant died as a result of his own stupidity.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Update 7/20/13 Dad is Back in ICU- Not going to make it*

What a long sleepless night.... 
I got a call last night when at my brothers party with my boyfriend from my sister in law telling me it was bad, he wasn't going to be leaving the hospital...

Two nights...no three now, my dad had another COPD attack at home and they rushed him in and got him stabilized. The next morning he was eating Pizza and his blood pressure went straight up through the roof almost stroking him out. The only way to get his body to calm down was to give him morphine and knock him out for the day. When I got there they had just knocked him out again because he was so uncomfortable. 

He has a huge oxygen mask on and looks like a little old man. When I met him a year ago he looked nothing like this...he has aged 15 years in the year I have known him.

I also met three siblings and some cousins while we where there and got to know more about my family, the good and the bad. It just made me want to scream and cry and yell to be honest. 

This is all so much for me right now.
I just met him and I have to say goodbye...and be around a hoard of people I dont know but yet they know a lot about me.

Its really just so ****ty, and hitting me now. 
Somehow I didnt loose my **** last night and just break down crying...almost did but I couldn't in front of 6 people I don't know.

Anything he does, breathing, moving, talking makes his heart rate and blood pressure sky rocket, hes in a large amount of pain when not knocked out. I was so scared in maybe in shock that I couldn't even go over to his bed and sit next to him last night...what is wrong with me...

I am so mixed and jumbled with every emotion and feel numb inside.
I am waiting for the phone call from my family who is still with him, they are having a meeting with the team of doctors still working on his burns and all that.

Because of the burning tubes in his face two weeks ago he got smoke in his lungs and his lungs are already so trashed that is just made his heart work way to hard and now...well this is where we are at.

I dont know what to do or think.
My mom knows. My boyfriend and best friend know but that is about it for now....any you guys. Im scared if I start talking about it I will loose my **** and not be able to calm down.

Last night I was told he could pass anywhere from last night to a week from now....so now its just keeping him as comfortable as we can. he is a do not resuscitate so when he goes....he gone.

I now have to go hangout with friends at a street fair and wait for the call from my family...

please send him comforting thoughts...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through right now. You don't need to be brave; it's okay to cry if that's what you need.

So sorry.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sending YOU some calming thoughts. Don't be afraid to cry if you need it. The body sometimes needs to cry, and you might just have to let the body do what it knows it must do. No shame there at all.
hugs,

Caroline


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are headed your way. :hug:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lots and lots of hugs

Everyone is right, don't feel the need to be strong. Spend as much time as you can with him, hang out with Ollie and just try your best to be kind to yourself and give yourself some time.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Many prayers for comfort sent your way - _it's o.k. to cry_, and you go right ahead and do that! Even Jesus wept.


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

Prayers for your father, the drs./nurses that care for him and your family.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*7/21/13 Update - Home with Hospice*

Well I had a melt down this morning.
Finally really hit me when I was coming home from cleaning the barn I work at and wound up at my friends and just lost it when I got in her driveway. Now I feel like any and everything is going to make me cry all over again. Why is is that crying is so exhausting:-(


I talked to my sister this morning and actually got to speak to my dad on the phone, he was awake and alert.

He is being transported home to have home hospice care in a little while and they are having a celebration of life party at 6.

I said I wasnt going....told my dad I might but I feel like its just way to much for me irght now and I dont want to be that awkward person since I only know my sister and dad....barely at that. I also feel like I would just fall apart all over again and I am so done cry for the day. I hate crying.

The transportation will be high risk since everything sets his heart rate and blood pressure off and he gets his coughing attacks... 

They said they would call me when he got home and settled, so that is what I am currently waiting on. I again got very little sleep last night and expect till all of this is over I wont get much more the I already am.

I am out to go spend time with Ollie, he is about the only one who can really help me right now since my boyfriend is at work. 

I have so much going through my head, good and bad and I know its natural but I still feel really really guilty for not seeing him sooner when he asked, when he was not so sick, called him more and not waiting for him to call me, gotten together and met the family when it wasn't under these circumstances. I feel like I may have failed being daughter to a father I never had till just this year. Its all I ever wanted growing up so why didn't I act on it when he became apart of my life.

I hate having no control over what is happening and it feels like its all happening so fast. I want to hit pause and just breath but cant.

Ill update more later when I hear more.
Thank you guys so so so so much for all your support through this. Its so much easier to get it out when you don't know people so personally if you know what I mean.

You guys are helping me cope with all of this more then you ever will understand!

I was listening to music in my car on my way home just now and my Cd has this song that made me just loose it all over again cause I feel like I can relate to it...


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

I lost my Dad last year after 7 months in hospital. We didn't have the best of relationships, so I understand the "bad daughter" guilt trips. I don't know your back story but I'm sure your Dad is very proud of how you have turned out and is grateful that you have been in touch with him. Hard as it is that your time has been so short, it is better than none at all. Sure, you might have played things differently had you known what the future held - I can guarantee, we've all been there. Please try to be kind to yourself and don't beat yourself up with those negative regrets. You have tough times ahead. I am thinking of you and wish for you the strength to see it through to sunnier times. X


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He sounds like an ornery old guy! I'm sorry to hear things are going the way they are.  I think you should go to his thing though...


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*UPDATE 7/22/13 Still with us, not for long though *

So A. I am really ****ed off right now and B. I am an emotional wreck.

So I got a call last night from my sister in law tell me he was going to be passing in a few minutes by the look of it, so of course I just lost my SH*T and broke down crying on the floor. Left my house cause I just couldn't handle being there and went to my trainers (family friend as well) and broke down further there in their arms and my boyfriend came to help me out and we all went out to sit in Ollies stall and get me to calm down.

I got my emotions together, and went home with my boyfriend and just slept....or layed there.. poor guy was doing all he could to help me feel better and I am sure I was no help.

So this morning he got me up and out of bed....just enough for me to migrate to the couch and curl up in his lap in a blanket. Something about him makes me feel safe and comforted and we don't even have to talk.

So he made it through the night and all of today....he is having trouble with his breathing but getting the pain relief he needs every hour and is at home with family...I cant be there....that is just way to much for me to handle and I know that would do more mental damage to me then any good feelings.

So today I went to my friends house when my boyfriend had to go to work. we just made cupcakes and hung out with her horse Z. Just to keep my mind off of what was happening. 

So tonight my mom she is really doing all she can to support me through this and we had just started talking bout all of whats goingon and the stupid land lady who lives next to us just comes over and sits down at the table and starts talking.....all through dinner....

just frustrated

That is all for now
Thanks again for all of your support!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:hug:

I want you to take what I'm about to say with a huge grain of salt because it's not exactly like your situation, but similar enough that I think it might need saying.


Go see your Dad. I know it will be tough for you emotionally, but trust me, the guilt of _not_ going to see him would haunt you indefinitely after he's gone. 

When my Grandma got sick, I simply couldn't bear to go see her in the hospital, knowing that she was just wasting away, in pain. So I didn't go see her. When she passed away, my grief was greatly overshadowed by my guilt. We lost her 8 years ago and I still feel overwhelming guilt whenever I think of her. The only things that go through my mind are; what if she'd wanted to see me? What if she was looking for me? What if I could have done something to ease her passing, even if it was nothing more than holding her hand or giving her a kiss on the cheek? Why was I such a coward?

It's really hard to see them in that shape, but the guilt if you don't is so much worse because there's simply no closure.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*R.I.P Daddy, I love you *

Today was a rough day.
Dad passed away a little after 4am, after getting to see his two other sons from CO and have them say their good byes and be there with him.

I am of course grieving and sad and it hasn't sun in and I feel numb yet am in physical pain like I have never experienced.

I got to say my good byes, say I love you and feel really good that I was able to do that when he was in a place that he could hear me and tell me he loves me back. I will always cherish that in my heart for as long as I live. 

Because I am so tired I am just going to copy down what I out on Facebook since all my family and friends there knew also what was going on instead of trying to re write it and make sense of it all over again.

Thanks for you support, means so much to me.
He is now in a better place where I know I can talk to him anytime even if I don't hear him answer right away.

Never felt so comforted by the sound of a voice besides my mom. I'm so thankful to have such a caring loving new family members. 

I am looking forward to future good times and many many memories with brothers and sisters and nieces and nephews, aunts and even a grandfather, most who even knew me before I was adopted.
Love you guys so much, thank you for helping me figure out who I am and where I come from. 

I also want to thank my amazing mom who has guided me to be the person I am today, to be strong, positive and hopeful throughout the 20 years of her raising me I would be nothing, I owe all I am to her and she stands by me supporting me through this very rough time.

Thank you to all who have called, texted, held me when iv been at my worst recently and simply just talked to me just to get me talking and not hold it all in. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers none of you have gone un noticed. 

This is just a new chapter in my life. To become more of an adult and learn who I am an grow closer to many new family members. 

This will only make me stronger and wiser of a person and that's what my dad would want.

One day at a time. Doing things that make me happy and family proud. 

Love all of you so much!! —







feeling supported


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

So sorry, KS :-(

Prayers for you and your family

.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, honey, I'm so sorry :hug:. Thoughts and healing prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you guys, we don't have a date set but will be having a all out military service for him since he was in the war.

I am beyond nervous to meet everyone in my new family but also excited to hear about the good parts of my dad and see people I am related to and all of that stuff.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Condolences, so sorry for your loss .


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this day comes to everyone. But, it' unique to each of us, and just as painful for each one, even though we know we are not alone in this experience. So sorry for you and your family. my condolences and wishes for a smooth transition to the new reality.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Having worked in health care, I was worried on how this thread was going to end. Im so sorry for your loss. I hope you are able to heal over time and able to move forward with the grieving process. Lots of love sent from Calgary.


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

Sending my condolences from across the miles.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm so happy that you are getting such wonderful support from your new family and from the forum.

Lots of hugs; I'm glad you got to say your goodbyes and still keep him close to your heart.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

My deepest sympathies and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss! If there is anything anyone here can do please let us know. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Prayers for peace and comfort as you heal - so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks you guys, Its been a very rough couple of days.
I am distracting myself at a show my strainer is at for the weekend and its back to work Sunday morning to continue getting through this. I just cant sit alone for to long.
My sister called today and asked me what type of pendant I wanted for my necklace that will have a pinch of dad's ashes in them so I will have him with me the rest of my life. 
I found out a little bit ago that my trainer's husband who was going to go with and support me wont be able to make it to the funeral next Friday. I am 99% sure my amazing supportive god send of a boyfriend will be there to take me and support me and have my best friend go as well. My mom and god mother will be there to. It hit me hard and hurt so bad when he said he couldn't make. Something about knowing he was going to be there made me feel better about it. 

I'm still in a fog and its a day my day process.
I want to make a difference somehow...I don't know how but I do. 
Blah.
Just so out of it, angry, sad,lost....everything all at once.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm so, so, sorry to hear this. 
Sending many thoughts to you and your family.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, so very sorry to hear of your fathers passing. Depend on the people you love that love you and give yourself time. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I know this sounds selfish but I cant help feel like I didnt get much with him. Im angry with myself for not sucking up the curage to go see him more then I did and gett o know him first hand. 

All 5 of his other kids, my half siblings are much older and grew up with the good and the bad and they say be happy I was adopted and didnt have to be there for the bad times but really....I would take all the bad with all the good and any extra time I could. If I could go back and just spend one more day with him I would do it in a heart beat.

I miss him so much but feel like I maybe shouldnt since I had so little time.

All the kids have been married, had kids and he was their at the weddings, gave my sister away, was at the births of his grand children.....I dont get that. Yes in spirit he will always be there but I dont get to hear him say hes proud of me, or say I love you or anything. I fell like its not fair for me to miss out and I am so happy they all got to have all the years with him.

It just hurts so incredibly much.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Klassic Superstar said:


> I know this sounds selfish but I cant help feel like I didnt get much with him. Im angry with myself for not sucking up the curage to go see him more then I did and gett o know him first hand.


That's normal, but you cannot blame yourself because that does nothing to honor his memory.. all it does is make you bitter.

Instead enjoy the time you did spend with him, how he made you feel and embrace it


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Klassic Superstar said:


> All I know right now his has badly been burned while lighting a smoke with his oxygen tank on him and hooked up to his face...
> 
> We are waiting for him to be transferred to the burn center in Seattle. He lives in Everrett about an hour or so away and this is the best burn center in the area I guess.
> 
> ...


These are the times when all things pale in comparison. 
I understand that all obstacles seem a bit unsurountable right now and that our biggest ears are the many things we do not know. Uncertainty is contagious.

I will say that good always come with bad. It sort of cleanses you and allows you to focus on those things that truly mean something to you. It is simply unfortunate that we have to have a troublesome situation to learn it and oftentimes another situation to remember it

My father died several years ago and I think about him daily, I speak to him daily and am closer to him than I ever was before. It was a gift he left me.

Good really does come out of bed. It will to you as well and probably has already started.

My very,very best to you and your Dad. I'm sure he is a wonderful man


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you, sadly my father passed away about three weeks after the burn incident. He is greatly missed.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

For some reason, I had missed this earlier, but so sorry to hear of this.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, it's strange, I have been thinking about him so much this week. He must be really watching me and with me for some reason....strange but I like it.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure that he is still very close and looking out for you.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I honestly choose to believe he was with me when my car went 45 into a tree a couple months ago, he was why I was able to walk out of the car,no broke ones, very little blood....he was very much with me.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear your loss. Prayers are sent my way for your father, your family, and to you.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Klassic Superstar said:


> Today was a rough day.
> Dad passed away a little after 4am, after getting to see his two other sons from CO and have them say their good byes and be there with him.
> 
> I am of course grieving and sad and it hasn't sun in and I feel numb yet am in physical pain like I have never experienced.
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss pretty lady. You are one tough chick and I have no doubt in my mind your dad is going ot be watching over you. I lost my dad 2 years ago, and I can tell you it will get easier. It will be tough for a while but it will get easier as time goes by, and it will become more and more easy to laugh at old memories and be able to talk about him and feel happy.

If you ever need to talk, or facebook-send me a message and Ill be there for you.

Kelly


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Very, very sorry.

Please spend as much time with him as possible, no matter what you have to set aside.
Everything else pales in comparison to your dad's health.

My very best to you both !


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I am so very sorry that I didn't read your last post before I posted.

So sorry.


----------

